# wellbutrin and C?



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

anyone taking this?tom


----------



## REGR (Feb 28, 2000)

I thought I posted a reply, but it's not here. Anyway, I've started WB(Welbutrin)100mg, one per day, not for IBS but a hearing problem that prevents sound sleep, producing anxiety and making everything worse. I will not go above that dose and have found it is helping, but has produced C, for which I am trying Freelax, which is mangesium oxide. It seems to help. I find WB gives me energy. I tried Buspar and Paxil at very low doses and they produced C but other unpleasant side effects: sleepiness, upset stomach, libido reduction. If I the C can be overcome I'd be happy with WB. It comes in a CR version, which I tried years ago for a brief, when I found it also produced C. I can't explain why my doc put me on the regular version, I suppose the side effects are less if it is metabolized faster. I seem to be sensitive to these meds, but least WB.I expected to get C from it. I was taking docusate sodium everynight for a long time and my IBS was okay,regular but sometimes would have pain. I not sure stool softeners every do much for, nor for that matter Fibercon and such which just seem to produce gas. So far the magnesium seems to be a pretty mild solution to the C from taking WB. I may try Fibercon as I'd prefer not to ingest a chemical even if magnesium in moderate doses is said not to be harmful. In that regard, I suppose softeners are no different, also a "salt". C is a very common side effect for WB, which I am sure you know. By the way, so far WB has not done much on the IBS side in terms of pain/spasms, but it seems to help with the hearing problem, what I am after.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO way!!


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Well, I'm IBS-D and it certainly slowed my bowels down, and it also increased my libido, but it shot my anxiety through the roof. Actually, I'm not sure I'd call it anxiety - the stuff made me feel, to be blunt, pissed off all the time. However, I know people who absolutely love the stuff. As we all always say, everyone reacts differently.AnneMarie


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I experienced confusion and a very short temper on the stuff. Yecch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Tom... I took Wellbutrin for a short time. It's the same stuff that Zyban is made of for people who want to stop smoking which you probably already know. I understand it helps some people. When I took it, it made me tired, apathetic, lethargic, more depressed than I already was.... FAT....... and constipated.Evie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Tom, I also took Wellbutrin for a while, and it did help with the colon spasms, but I was more constipated. In a way it was a relief from having D all the time, but then my major problem was I was wired big time from that particular medication to the point I was not sleeping enough at night, even though I took the Wellbutrin at the lowest mg. and early in the morning. No two people will respond the same on the same meds, but I have heard many people say that it real keyed them up. Hope this helps some.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I LOVE Wellbutrin. I take 2 150mg pills per day. I am C/D but mostly C. I NEED to stay regular or the C gets bad for me on the Wellbutrin. I take aloe juice since I can't do fiber suppliments or magnesium. So far, so good.The benefits from the Wellbutrin far outway the C issue for me. I am awake, my sex drive is not gone, I don't overeat and my depression is MUCH better. I feel normal, not altered or drugged.If you have anxiety problems...DO NOT take Wellbutrin because it will make it worse. I only had depression problems so I was fine. I also cannot take any drugs that work on seratonin so most the IBS drugs are out and most the meds for depression are too. I can't stay away and I cannot see since they blur my vision. Wellbutrin works on dopamine and I am doing great on it. My husband has been thrilled since they have put me on this since I am back to my normal self. I am more agressive than usual but that is my normal personality. I think it is a bit more noticeable since I have been depressed for the last three years and have had no energy to do anything. Now that I do, I think the appearance of being more aggressive is more noticeable. For those who have known me awhile, I am back to my normal self.Hope this helps.P.


----------

